# Demon Possession: Do You Believe?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

First of all, my religious beliefs are of the Christian faith. That is to say, I don't adhere to any particular religion itself, I just follow the basic beliefs of what our creator set down for us. If you wish to discuss religious dogma, I will. However, this is not the place for it. I only make the above statement, because it is somewhat important to the subject at hand.

In the Bible, Christ cast out demons. It says so. In black and white, maybe plain, maybe not; it depends on what version you read. I have often argued the point that what ancient man took for demon possession in the Bible today, would be considered diseases of the mind and flesh as opposed to any otherworldly interference. This has got me into trouble more than once, as those whom I "discussed" these matters with felt I was putting my immortal soul in jeopardy of eternal perdition with such ideas. I think not. I have yet to find ONE IRREFUTABLE DOCUMENTED CASE OF THIS PHENOMENA. Like the Apostle Thomas, I doubt what has not been proven. So saying, I do not believe in this superstitious pap anymore than I do Faith Healing, Vampires, Spells, Ghosts or Ouija Boards.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My opinion is that demons are misunderstood like so many creatures (if they do exist) etc... My beliefs are purely that there is no good and evil only indiffrence. There is of course a high diffrence between the demons and the angels or whatever you would like to say but is one good over the other or even evil who is to say. My personal faith is in wicca. Wicca does believe in spirtual possesion and summoning both demonic and angelic beast from the grave etc... But do I ... Not exactly sure what I can believe in. I do believe in spirits and in demons.... But not sure about people possesed by them. It is very possible but it could also be very impossible. I can't say.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I was brought up as a Catholic... though these days, I find religion to be a bit of a fuzzy topic for me. I believe in a high power, though the concept of God is what I have the most difficulty accepting. To say that there are things greater than us -- I don't know if that is necessarily true. I would rather question existence itself then look at God, the Devil, Heaven, Hell, and the other aspects of the faith that resemble more Mythology than religion. Again, I am Catholic -- let none of my comments here be taken the wrong way. I'm just trying to sort through everything like everyone else is.

I find myself doubting the possibility of life after death. To be quite honest, it seems unlikely that like is anything more than a spark -- an instant of conciousness which seems like the equivalent of years of time simply because our minds haven't the capacity to process the series of experiences fast enough. To delude ourselves into thinking that our living actions determine our fate in the next life... seems a bit silly. Clearly, if there is life after death, the experience will be the same for everyone.

If there is existence following death, where do we go? Is there a Heaven and a Hell and we are judged based on our short lived lives? Are we reborn as a new person, in a new world, and live life after life experiencing emotions and actions and feelings? Are we fated to live out Nietzche's "Eternal Return", carrying out our same lives for eternity? Or do we all return to where we came from, and help contribute to an ever growing force of collective knowledge.

Right -- my point here is... Demon Possession could very well exist... it all depends on your faith of the afterlife. Personally, I could go either way... it's very possible that it DOES exist, and it's very possible that it's nothing more than a figment of our own imaginations.


Personally, I have absolutely no answers, nor am I in any hurry to spend extensive time thinking about it.  I figure when I hit 80 I'll live in the mountains, Kill Bill style, and reach enlightenment on these subjects just before dying.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

By Demons Be Driven... I believe in demons, they're everywhere. I've been chosen by God, to kill demons.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> By Demons Be Driven... I believe in demons, they're everywhere. I've been chosen by God, to kill demons.


Good answer.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

First of all, I am would have to say I am not so religious as when I was a child. I don't study much into my religion but I do believe in the mighty lord and the devil. I would have to say though when I was a child my parents made me go to Sunday school and church every week no matter if I did not feel like to go. In my religion I would have to say yes I do believe in demons. In my view on them they are the most scariest things out there with their evil wicked nature that they just gives me the chills thinking of them.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Same thing for me CryptMistress. I had to go to Church every Saturday Night! I remember I wanted to stay home and watch... horror movies!  I don't go to Church anymore but I still believe in demon possession.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*I believe strongly in demon possession, and demonic influences all around us. I think I related this elsewhere, but I have heard many ministers talk about facing people with demonic possession including my Brother-in-law. And as was mentioned the Bible itself said there are spirits all around us good and evil.*


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

I believe firmly that 'possession' is 9/10 of the law!

lol Okay seriously, though: I believe (firmly) that 'possession' is a state of mind, that it's more psychological than spiritual or metaphysical. I believe the mind is a vast catacombs of memories and knowledge that can either work for or against us, and 'possession' appears, to me, as merely a manifestation of some dark submerged guilt or passion/desire, thought, etc. that our moral conscious rebells against. The brain gives 'something else' the blame for the behavior resulting from the 'possession' by using denial.

I also believe in ghosts.. very much so.

Interesting thread!

Okay. I'll shut up now.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Heres my 12 cents, I belive. Why because its my job and I have to. Kidding. But always had the stance that the Devil did more then play poker witht God and have fiddling contests with boys. 
I do think it happens, there are documented cases. But lets not forget that the Vaticin has issued a new book for Exorcising demons and now reconizes it. Pope John Paul was said to have preformed a Exocism and took the stance that the Devil is out there and people have to LOOK.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

nope. I have a very long-winded and cynical explanation but I will save you all the reading... so in a nutshell....nope.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

No, but I _do_ believe in mental illness.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> No, but I _do_ believe in mental illness.


I couldn't agree more :googly:


----------

